# nostalgia ww2,fishing vessels,R.N.P.S.



## john russell (Sep 16, 2005)

Trust this is the right thread ?
would be good to see photos of fishing vessels, requisitioned,for the R.N.P.S. mostly crewed by ex fisher men and H.O.!s, one comes to mined Northen Gem,

rusty


----------



## Eggo (Dec 3, 2006)

Hello Rusty , I have already posted several photos of my grandfather's armed trawler in the Royal Navy section of the gallery.HMT Lovania. The photos were official admiralty ones taken after she brought down a junkers88.My father is on this site under the name Sumar which was a requisitioned yacht based in Jamaica, he was in the RNPS .Les


----------

